# SFR et notifications d'appels manqués /sms?



## Maksimsky (12 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai un problème sur mon iPhone, et avant de contacter le SAV, j'ai un doute à combler. J'explique avant tout mon problème: quand mon iPhone est éteint et qu'on m'appelle, mon correspondant tombe sur ma messagerie (rien d'anormal jusque maintenant). Mais quand je rallume mon iPhone, je n'ai aucune notification d'appel manqué, ce qui devrait normalement être le cas, je me trompe? C'est quand même normal qu'un téléphone nous annonce les appels en absence... :mouais:

Pareil pour les SMS: quand mon iPhone est en mode avion, éteint, ou que je n'ai plus de réseau pendant un moment et qu'on m'envoit un SMS, je ne reçoit pas le SMS plus tard, sauf si j'envoie un SMS à la personne qui me l'a envoyé... Vous comprenez le problème? . Je ne suis pas devin, donc je ne peux pas savoir qui me laisse un SMS, il n'y a que mon iPhone qui puisse me le dire, et il ne le fait pas!

J'ai vu sur un forum quelqu'un qui a le même problème, et qui lui aussi est chez SFR. Alors je me demande désormais si c'est un problème d'opérateur ou un problème d'iPhone? Je précise que la restauration n'a pas arrangé le problème... Merci de me renseigner, et je contacterais parallèlement Apple pour savoir si ça peut être un problème venant de l'iPhone (qui fonctionne correctement en passant, aucun soucis à signaler).


----------



## drs (13 Février 2010)

Maksimsky a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> J'ai un problème sur mon iPhone, et avant de contacter le SAV, j'ai un doute à combler. J'explique avant tout mon problème: quand mon iPhone est éteint et qu'on m'appelle, mon correspondant tombe sur ma messagerie (rien d'anormal jusque maintenant). Mais quand je rallume mon iPhone, je n'ai aucune notification d'appel manqué, ce qui devrait normalement être le cas, je me trompe? C'est quand même normal qu'un téléphone nous annonce les appels en absence... :mouais:



Oui tu te trompes. Si ton téléphone est éteint, il ne s'agit pas d'un appel manqué. La notion d'appel manqué est simple: appel auquel tu n'as pas pu ou pas voulu répondre lorsque ton tel a sonné. Là, il n'a pas sonné puisque tu l'a éteint. Donc tu n'as pas manqué d'appel.



Maksimsky a dit:


> Pareil pour les SMS: quand mon iPhone est en mode avion, éteint, ou que je n'ai plus de réseau pendant un moment et qu'on m'envoit un SMS, je ne reçoit pas le SMS plus tard, sauf si j'envoie un SMS à la personne qui me l'a envoyé... Vous comprenez le problème? . Je ne suis pas devin, donc je ne peux pas savoir qui me laisse un SMS, il n'y a que mon iPhone qui puisse me le dire, et il ne le fait pas!



Là par contre, ce n'est pas normal. Tu devrais recevoir le sms lorsque tu rallumes ton tel.



Maksimsky a dit:


> J'ai vu sur un forum quelqu'un qui a le même problème, et qui lui aussi est chez SFR. Alors je me demande désormais si c'est un problème d'opérateur ou un problème d'iPhone? Je précise que la restauration n'a pas arrangé le problème... Merci de me renseigner, et je contacterais parallèlement Apple pour savoir si ça peut être un problème venant de l'iPhone (qui fonctionne correctement en passant, aucun soucis à signaler).



Pas de problèmes pour les "appels manqués", mais souci pour les sms. Il y a aussi un décalage d'heure sur les sms. Il est 19h15, et tu recois un sms horodaté à 20h15, selon l'opérateur...peut être que les deux sont liés: lorsque tu rallumes ton tel, il n'a pas encore recu le sms, car il n'est pas à la bonne heure...tu le recevras plus tard.
A voir...


----------



## Maksimsky (13 Février 2010)

Merci de tes réponses.

Pour le premier point, je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton point de vue, et mes anciens téléphones m'annoncaient quand un correspondant essayait de me joindre et que mon téléphone était éteint (je ne me souviens plus si mon iPhone le faisait au début par contre).

Pour le décallage d'heure sur les SMS, j'ai déjà pu remarquer ça, mais ce n'est pas le plus gênant. Par contre ça décalle l'heure simplement quand la personne est chez SFR, c'est bien ça? Enfin ce n'est pas lié à mon problème . Je tente le SAV ou alors c'est normal?


----------



## sanakro (14 Février 2010)

iPhone ou pas, je n'ai jamais vu, sur mes téléphone, apparaître d'appels "manqués" pendant que le téléphone était éteint
si le téléphone est éteint, le correspondant tombe sur le répondeur, y laisse un message (ou pas, c'est son choix), et lorsque tu allumes ton téléphone, soit il a laissé un message, et tu as une notifaction de ton répondeur, soit il n'en a pas laissé, et là, selon les opérateurs, tu reçois une notification te disant que tel correspondant a cherché à te joindre sans laisser de message, ceci restant lié à l'opérateur, et non au téléphone
je ne remet pas en cause ce que tu dis, je dis simplement que moi, je n'ai jamais vu ça se passer sur mes téléphones. Sur le principe, comme dit drs, un appel manqué est appel auquel tu n'as pas répondu alors qu'il t'était notifié. Si le téléphone est éteint, l'appel n'est pas manqué, mais automatiquement redirigé sur le répondeur. En bref, tu peux toujours essayer d'appeler Apple ou ton opérateur, mais je ne pense pas que tu puisses y modifier quoi que ce soit


----------



## drs (14 Février 2010)

On est d'accord.

Par contre, pour les sms, je pense que cela ne vient pas du tel, mais plutot de l'opérateur.


----------



## Maksimsky (14 Février 2010)

Merci de vos réponses.

Je vais essayer de contacter SFR pour savoir si c'est normal, surtout pour les SMS, car c'est plutôt gênant 

Je mets résolu, je n'ai pas grand chose d'autre à faire que de passer ce coup de téléphone


----------



## PadawanMac (14 Février 2010)

Chez SFR, il y'a une notification lorsqu'un correspondant à chercher à nous joindre, qu'un message soit laissé ou non. Evidemment c'est un service qui est mis en place par l'opérateur et qui n'est pas du ressort du téléphone. Comme dit précédemment un appareil éteint n'est pas lui-même en mesure de réagir puisqu'elle n'est plus sous réseau. 

A+


----------



## Maksimsky (14 Février 2010)

Je vais contacter mon opérateur, puisque j'ai donc le problème des SMS depuis un bout de temps, et j'ai déjà eu aussi quelques problèmes avec les appels (téléphone qui ne sonnait pas alors que le réseau est à fond, mon correspondant tombe sur ma messagerie directement). Je vous tiendrais au courant


----------

